# I got healed from IBS



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

I am so excited! I knew that I was going to be healed from this because God told me he would. Also I got numerous prophecies that he would heal me, then turn me around into a healing ministry. Well, A week and a half ago, I went to a special healing meeting at our church, and I had went to numerous ones before, and would be disappointed when it didn't happen. God just kept telling me that it wasn't time yet...and then that friday night, while the guy was preaching, God told me, it was time. I thought it was just my own thoughts, because it is what I wanted. But he called me up there, by saying there was someone there who has had chronic diarrhea, and they are beginning to believe it is a sickeness in their bowels, but really it is a spiritual attack. I stood up, and then went up to pray, and a lady who I have gotten really close to through all of this that goes to my church, said that God told her to step out in faith and tell me that tonight was my night, that he was going to heal me. Then 2 other ladies came to me and said that God told them he was going to heal me that night. After about 3 hours of praying, I have been delivered, set free, and healed!! I have been so happy I have been eating the things I haven't been able to in years! My favorite food of all time was Fried Chicken, and I was not able to eat it or I would have a HORRIBLE attack, that would end me up in the ER to get a Demerol shot! Well, I was afraid at first to take the chance, but I did it, I ate fried chicken, and no pain, no nothing. Also I suffered from always having a ache in my intestines EVERY day. I never could escape from it. It was horrible. It felt like I had the flu all the time. You know that pain like something is eating your insides....well I haven't had it since! It is so wonderful! I would cry all the time to God for my healing, now that I have it, I cry because I am so happy and Thankful that I do have it. It is so amazing. So many good things did come out of me having IBS. I never was close to my parents. I couldn't stand them. Well, when I had IBS, I grew so close to them out of my pain...and me and my mom are best friends now! I am very thankful.







I also grew closer to God, and also I am now more compassionate to others in any pain...now that I truly know what it is like to REALLY be in pain! I am right now in the process of trying to get a job as a caregiver, because now I want to take care of the elderly, because my heart has really reached out to them. For those out there, just keep hanging on. I know it is extremely hard, because I almost gave up numerous times...I really did, and I am so thankful I hung on. He really is the only healer! I looked to the doctors for help, and nothing they did, helped at all. I was very angry and confused with God, for letting me go through so much pain, but I had to learn. It is true, Great is your reward! I am so thankful that I had Jesus to look to through my pain. I don't know how I would have survived without him! I really don't. He would help me through the pain, every time I called on him to. I would get very scared because the pain was so severe...worse than the labors of my children! I would call out for peace, peace, peace to flow through my body, and sometimes it came on so strong, I would almost fall asleep on the toilet! It was so wonderful that I could do that, and that God was never too busy for me, like the doctors are! I just wanted to thank all of you guys for your suggestions, and small talk. I know if you put your trust in the Lord, he will heal you too!------------------I can do all things through Christ, because he gives me strength.Philippians 4:13


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

AMEN ! I'm really happy for you...Praise the Lord!!!I'm still waiting. HE's never let me down.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Praise God!!!!! His strength gets me through everyday!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 1999)

Hermit,I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I'll send you a more detailed e-mail, but I wnated to tell you how happy I am!


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Praise the Lord!! I suffered from migraine headaches for four years and finally started praying for a miracle. The Lord finally healed me through my doctors and I felt like God handed my life back to me. Now I have IBS pretty bad and have not yet asked for a healing. I really feel we are meant to suffer to make us stronger and more compassionate. God never said that life here on earth would be easy but it will be in heaven.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 1999)

The Lord has told me, too, through a lady at my church, that I will be healed. Thank you for your story! (See the thread "Thanks to all . . ." in The Meeting Place.)Catherine--ask for your healing! God is a good Father, and He doesn't mind when we ask, if we trust Him to answer at the perfect time and in the perfect way. Keep your faith in Him.[This message has been edited by justme_7143 (edited 08-24-1999).]


----------



## cyndeeb (Jul 12, 1999)

Thanks for your inspiration,we need more of it and I know my spirituality has grown considerable in the past few months.I think if we all could learn how to be healthy, mind and body insinc, that we would be fine.God help us all


----------



## Juliet (Nov 16, 2004)

Bless you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 1999)

I am glad to hear you had your healing through the power of the spirit of god. As we all know, god can work in mysterious ways. I prayer your healing continues...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

I liked your story!! I've asked to be healed many times, too, from all this stuff as well as from my general poor health over the past couple of years.To do with a weird neurological-type disorder I had 1-2 years ago, I think I was eventually sent a little answer or two (can you believe via the Oprah show?!). As for my acidity and bowel problems of the past year or so, well, they have just kept getting worse and worse -- except now we are finally getting a few answers (see other threads by me). I've experienced lots of frustrations relating to managed care and doctors.However, I do agree that we have to sometimes "suffer" for quite a while and/or be given harsh challenges (or whatever) in order to get closer to God and maybe other people. So, it has been worthwhile for me in that way. Also, I previously was not properly taking care of myself lifestyle-wise -- and had improper focus and worried too much and planned too much, etc. Now, I take care of my "temple" in a MUCH better way (though not perfectly!). I am practically forced to take "one day at a time" for a change, too. And, at least I have not had to deal with my problems completely on my own (besides God, there's my husband, family, and friends -- and BB). Plus, my husband and I recently joined a new church that we really like...and my husband, who hardly ever stepped foot in a church before meeting me or even considered doing so, was recently baptized (though he has "a ways to go"!).So, thanks for the story...it was inspirational for us.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

sorry, Hermit, this is YOUR post -- but I seem to like to blab a lot! I might add that I prayed really hard yesterday that I would be watched over at night last night specifically so that I could [finally] get a GREAT night's sleep, because I really needed it. well, I got a great uninterrupted sleep, then an additional rest in bed for 2 - 3 hours after that; I didn't even have any back stiffness (as I often do). so, just goes to show you...! (hmm, do you think I could now have a great sleep EVERY night?...hee, hee!)


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Praise God in heaven you have been healed!!This is my first time here and was so pleased to read on my first time of a fellow christian being healed! Our God is truly an awesome God.For others,christian or otherwise,keep the faith,whether you are healed or not the Lord is never far from you.I am pleased I have found this site.Beansy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

I just wanted to say that I read your responses, and I am glad I could give my testimony!!







I am so thankful! I am still trying to get used to it







I used to have a daily stomach ache, and I don't anymore, it is SO great! I am so thankful I did not give up...and I really came close to it! I am also thankful that God did not give up on me because I was very angry with him for it. I am just SO thankful!! GET THIS: I saw the guy who prayed for my healing on TV. Did you guys ever see 'father knows best'? Well, I loved that show, and I watched the biography of the one who played the youngest child, 'Cathy', she had a HORRIFIC life. And guess what? She ended up coming to the Lord after it all and got saved when she ended up at the church of the guy who prayed for me! He was on this show about her Biography! It blew me away!! Found out he is also on the Sky Angel network if any of you have it. He has a non-denominational church in California...and his name is Gary Greenwald. It was so exciting seeing him on T.V. and he was the guy who prayed for my healing. I called everyone up in my church and told them about it. It was GREAT!!------------------I can do all things through Christ, because he gives me strength.Philippians 4:13


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 1999)

Hey im happy you feel better, but what sort of god would do this to people?(spare me the "to make you stronger" ####)If im buddist am I doomed to suffer with IBS for enternity???


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I was afraid this post would generate the type of feelings/comments as the one above. We're not here to debate God or religion in general. Just to be happy for hermit and offer our continued support to her and everyone else.Ty


----------



## Pekeluvr (Feb 7, 1999)

Hey Undeluded...who knows? Noone claims to have the answers...she just wanted to share that she was healed.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

No, actually I give Undeluded the right to express his/her feelings as he/she feels fit. Especially since it's the first post for this person, I certainly don't want to discourage them from posting. We're not "here" for any rules you determine we have to be here for, especially if one would be a phoney to concur. I could give the argument that what kind of God would do that to the Kosovo people, too? Or let little girls be kidnapped, raped and killed? And believe me, that was/is in my thoughts. At the same time, I'm happy for Hermit that she found the kind of faith that she feels has healed her. Because whether I have that kind of faith or not (and I don't), I believe in the mind-body connection. Not to the point where I would tell a person whose cancer had mestasticized that prayer alone could help! But mind control (the power of positive thinking, whatever you want to call it) could be very a strong medicine in a condition of the nervous system like IBS. So I can hold both these thoughts at once. As for me, I believe God is in all of us -- not some higher power floating above but And I believe prayer can occur in a field, a cabin or anywhere. And that God -- whoever he or she might be -- helps those who helps themselves.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Right on, Persistance!







------------------"I get by with a little help from my friends." John Lennon*Missycat*


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Persistance - well said!Hermit - I somehow missed this thread before - I'm happy that you are doing so well now. That is good to hear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 1999)

Wow. This is some topic. I just had to respond. Haven't been around in a while. I've been taking 75 mg Sinequan (antidepressant) which I feel is really helping the IBS. (I had D for 14 months straight with LOTS of pain.) Anyway, I'm also happy for Hermit. That's great news.My problems started with severe nerve pain after surgery. Nerve pain is so horrible, I can't even describe it here. I took a prescription med for it and after a few months developed severe digestive problems and tinnitus. I discontinued the med, but the IBS didn't go away, neither did the tinnitus (ringing in ears.) For the IBS, I tried everything: herbs, diet, accupuncture, fiber... before the Sinequan. Nothing else worked. (And special thanks to Jeff and the rest here -- that's where I got the idea to take it in the first place.)What I really wanted to respond to (sorry, got carried away) is the faith issue. I had faith before all this happened to me. Pain makes you crazy, though. I prayed and prayed all day long. I don't understand why we have to suffer, but I do believe it can make you a better person. Of course, there is so much evil in the world; I just don't understand it, and I can't explain it either. So many times you see bad things happening to good people and good things happening to people who don't give a s--- about others. But you can chose two ways to look at it: become bitter, or keep hope alive. Somewhere in the bible it says something to the effect of "God's ways are not our ways." How true. Maybe someday we will understand.I am still dealing with the nerve pain (constant) and my IBS is not totally under control (but definitely much better.) The ringing in my ears is very annoying. But I do not want to give up hope. Many times, I've felt like I was standing "over the pit of hell" -- a bottomless pit. I continue to pray, and I have to believe God hears me. Although I have to admit it has been a struggle for me spiritually as well as physically. It's been told to me that "God doesn't give us more than we can handle," but I have struggled with that one over the past two years.And, yes, I believe in the mind/body connection*. Maybe this is also connected to God's way of doing things? (Like the laws of a nature... laws of "spiritual nature?!")*I've been taking a class in mind/body medicine techniques: yoga, meditation, self-guided imagery & deep relaxation. It's a wonderful thing. Everyone should try it. I think this has also made a difference in my IBS. It definitely helps with anxiety, which I think many of us have for one reason or another.OK, that's my two cents. Don't know if anyone will even see this, but.. Best wishes to all. Don't give up.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Sara, I think that's a good way to go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 1999)

hermit,I am happy for you. Sara, please read the topic posted today by Debbie A, called "Takeoff on Footprints". I love the original and this takeoff. I hope you feel better soon.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

sara, try e-mailing me sometime...(I'd e-mail you, but I can't seem to). your story about your nerve pain followed by IBS sounds v. similar to my situation. (also, the statements about God, etc., I can relate to.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 1999)

Bump!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 1999)

I am happy for you too Hermit, although at first I must confess the only emotion I felt was jealousy. I have been praying for 1/2 of my life for relief. But maybe my "teaching" is not over.(If the pain is meant to educate me in some way). I have come to believe that it must be necessary for me to be in this pain in order to save my immortal soul. After all what is a few decades of pain compared to an eternity of bliss!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Seek and ye shall find, Lindy. Why not try and find happiness right here on earth? Whoever God is, I'm sure he/she wouldn't mind. It's available with a little.......persistance. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 10-06-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 1999)

God does not cause pain, man causes pain, remember we were the ones who turned our backs on God, he never turned his on us. When Mankind chose to disobey the creator, the world started dying that instance, and coincidentally our actions provoke consequences. I always find it funny that people are so willing to ask WHY ME GOD? when things are going BAD, and never say Thank You God when things are going GOOD. They wonder why if God is so good doesn't he stop all the world violence, why do little children suffer, as if it were his fault, WE are responsible for our actions. I think from now on I'm going ot start asking every person I see driving WHY? because everytime you get in your car and crank up, you send cancer causing agents into the air which cause thousands of untold deaths per year. and I could go on and on. If you don't believe in the ONE TRUE LIVING GOD, don't be downing others for KNOWING what is true. Hermit, I'm happy for you, I have been waiting for the Lord to heal me from this dreaded disease for 2 years now, and All he will say so far is "My grace is sufficient for thee" So I will ocntinue to wait, and if I die never being healed I will not Ask WHY ME? For I know that there is a purpose for everything that happens to a Child Of God. thanks you.and to any hatemongers please spare me the hateful e-mails. They will not be read.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I found a simple route to alleviation of my symptoms with colestid (2 tablets a day) and 2 Caltrate Plus a day. chammomile tea is great for gurgles, and spasms. Use the search utility to find information on this.Also Dr. Bensoussan, who led the study on the effects of Traditional Chinese Medicine on IBS (very good results indeed), recently informed me that the formula will be available as an extract in a month or two. Will post info on this when it occurs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 1999)

Bump, for SoccerMom.


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 2, 2021)

Guest said:


> AMEN ! I'm really happy for you...Praise the Lord!!!I'm still waiting. HE's never let me down.


Has He answered you now?


----------

